# after masters in australia, how many years work permit will i get?



## SSB (Jul 11, 2013)

hello there,

if i pursue masters in pharmacy in Australia, how many years of work permit will i get after my student visa? i approached two consultancies , one said two years and another said four years. which one to believe? earliest response is much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## roggermclean (Jul 21, 2013)

Your education and work permit is totally two different things and you should visit Australian immigration website to get more details


----------



## SSB (Jul 11, 2013)

roggermclean said:


> Your education and work permit is totally two different things and you should visit Australian immigration website to get more details


Thanks for ur reply. After two years of master, how many years of post study work visa will I get? Sorry for misunderstanding .

Waiting for your reply

Thanks


----------



## bellaflora (Jul 16, 2013)

If you apply for visa 485 (graduate visa) you can stay in Australia for two years (after finishing Bachelor or Master coursework), three years (Master by Research) and four years (PhD)


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

This is exactly what I wanted to know.Thanks for the tip.


----------

